# Hierarchy of snobs



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Who is the biggest snob?

1) indie music snobs - they reach the climax while reading Pitchfork pissing at commercial/mainstream bands.
2) extreme metal snobs - the more extreme, obscure, underground, the better
3) classical rock snobs - respect for old values of sex, drugs, and rock'n'roll, old bands, vinyls, live recordings; worships Mick Jagger
4) "only classical" snobs - listens only to classical music and consideres all else inferior
5) Bach snobs - "Bach is God, rest is garbage"
6) Beethoven snobs - no need to explain it really, Old Good Ludwig Van IS über alles 
7) Wagner snobs - noticeable patterns of unexplained disappearances and disengagement from the world, lasting up to 15 hours
8) Mahler snobs - their biggest disappointment in life is that Mahler didn't write A Symphony of a Billion, or at least a million.
9) Haydn snobs - takes pride in knowing all 104+3 symphonies by heart
10) Liszt snobs - seeks transcendence through transcedental etudes... Lisztomania running rampant
11) Milton Babbitt snobs - listens, even though their deity doesn't care if they do 
12) Contemporary music snobs - Give me NEW, give me FRESH, I live in the PRESENT and look into the FUTURE
13) Early music snobs - Their favorite piece of music is Hurrian Hymn to Nikkal (h.6)
14) Transcendental snobs - they seek enlightenment through minimalism, Arvo Pärt, Sofia Gubaidulina, and new age music - their music is celestial, everything else is Earth bound


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

15) All of the above?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What about 5'33" snobs? They have nothing to say, and the fact that they say it is art.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven Snobs are on the list. What about Mozart Snobs?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There are no Wagner Snobs, just Wagner Addicts.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

ZJovicic said:


> 6) Beethoven snobs - no need to explain it really, Old Good Ludwig Van IS über alles


Some Beethoven snobs, who are also Haydn, Liszt, and Neil Diamond snobs, will appriciate your use of a diacritic in the description of a Beethoven snob. 



> 7) Wagner snobs - noticeable patterns of unexplained disappearances and disengagement from the world, lasting up to 15 hours


15 hours? Usually Wagner fans are banned from TC for longer periods than that, yes? :lol:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The ‘hier” one goes the more exclusive the club. :scold:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Snob? I can put them all to shame.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You haven't lived until you've been labeled an "elitist snob" on a BMW forum, which I was.

Felt sooooo good!!! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How can anyone profess to be a "Haydn snob"? His music was so "anti-snotty".

Being a Haydn snob. Now, THAT would be a great controversy!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm an Ives Concord Piano Sonata snob. For me, it's one of the top 10 classical compositions of all time and I do look down on those unfortunates who simply profess not to "get it".....in silence of course...so as not to violate the ToS.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> How can anyone profess to be a "Haydn snob"? His music was so "anti-snotty".
> 
> Being a Haydn snob. Now, THAT would be a great controversy!


Hey, don't snub us Michael Haydn snobs.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I never deign to read the first post of a thread, nor acknowledge those fools who have. It's beneath me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Hey, don't snub us Michael Haydn snobs.


I wouldn't admit that. What a difference one name makes!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I wouldn't admit that. What a difference one name makes!


I have no problem admitting it. I'm also a Leopold Mozart snob.  After all, it makes sense to be a snobby fan of someone who was so snobby himself. I do have some explaining to do when my fellow Michael Haydn fans find out about my Leopold Mozart fandom and vice versa.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> I have no problem admitting it. I'm also a Leopold Mozart snob.  After all, it makes sense to be a snobby fan of someone who was so snobby himself. I do have some explaining to do when my fellow Michael Haydn fans find out about my Leopold Mozart fandom and vice versa.


Well at least Leopold composed that wackily effervescent Toy Symphony, to his credit.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A Sixth Form common room somewhere in England 1980...

'_The Wall_ is **** - _Wish You Were Here Rules_!'

'Yeah? This is 1980, and Pink Floyd are trying to be relevant for NOW - you can't have long hair and wear flares for ever!'

'Well, I do and I will, so **** off!'

Etc. etc....

Strange how these snobbish playground hierarchies spill over, isn't it?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Well at least Leopold composed that wackily effervescent Toy Symphony, to his credit.


That's quite true, but the Joseph Haydn and Michael Haydn snobs have been claiming credit for that symphony for years. 

As great as the Toy Symphony symphony might be, I don't think we can call it Leopold's greatest creation. There's the Sinfonia da Caccia, Musical Sleigh Ride, Peasant Wedding (with parts for bagpipes, hurdy-gurdy, and a pistol), and Nannerl of course. I might be forgetting some of Leopold's other creations.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

So now we are ranking the rankers.


----------

